# Arizona Officer Shooting Wheelchair Shoplifting Suspect



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm at a loss for words....






Tucson, Arizona — A Tucson police officer has been fired after he was accused of shooting a shoplifting suspect in a wheelchair nine times, killing him, after the man brandished a knife, authorities said. The video, released by the Tucson Police Department, shows the fatal confrontation between Officer Ryan Remington and a man in a wheelchair. The man, identified by police as 61-year-old Richard Lee Richards, was in a motorized wheelchair at the time and had brandished a knife, but had his back to the officer at the time of the shooting. The incident occurred when the Walmart employee noticed Richards leave the store without paying for a toolbox. The employee followed Richards into the parking lot and asked if he had a receipt. Richards then waved a knife at the worker and said: “Here’s your receipt.”


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

These are the only cops that will be left over when they fire all the good ones for not taking the job.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Musta been a Rollin’ Crip…


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Forget the taser, sounds like this job could have been handled with a Denver Boot. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Flex ties. Done it several times. One wheel only. Spin until you puke…


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Agreed Rodney. What the heck was that?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I have to admit I didn't watch a video before I first commented. The headline said enough, when I watched the video a few times it's one of the few times where the headline was absolutely right. This guy is going to really enjoy prison, where he belongs. If you want to disqualify people who have ever been in a physical altercation from getting hired as law enforcement, you will get people who will shoot a guy in a wheelchair rather than just kick him the fuck out of it and handcuff him. This guy is flawed, I don't even know if it's the training or the job, but this guy is wrong on every level. I don't usually think someone who makes a mistake deserves to go to jail, this guy deserves whatever fate a woke jury decides.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

LA Copper said:


> Agreed Rodney. What the heck was that?


Murder


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I can watch the most questionable OIS or use of force video or scene, and I can at least find one small detail or exigent circumstance to justify the actions of the officer. I still feel Chauvin should be a free man and that he had no intent to kill Floyd he was simply following his dept policies and acting in good faith. But with the "it looks awful but its lawful" and the "we have to take the totality of the circumstances involved" as well as the "I wasn't there so I can't opine on the incident" et al. cannot, and shall not apply. You can't plug a quadriplegic 9 times in the back and claim you were in fear of your, or anyone's else life.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

CCCSD said:


> Flex ties. Done it several times. One wheel only. Spin until you puke…


Screw that if the guy has a knife, you could get cut to ribbons while messing around with flex cuffs, just stick your baton into the spokes of one of the wheels.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Roy Fehler said:


> Screw that if the guy has a knife, you could get cut to ribbons while messing around with flex cuffs, just stick your baton into the spokes of one of the wheels.


Our Regular didn’t stab. I’ve spoked a few bikes though…


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

CCCSD said:


> Our Regular didn’t stab. I’ve spoked a few bikes though…


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah he was a shit bag who should have been in jail but that still doesn't justify that shoot. The Weird Al look however, remains open to debate. 








TUCSON (KVOA) - The News 4 Tucson Investigators have uncovered the criminal history of Richard Lee Richards, who was shot nine times and killed by a Tucson Police Department officer on Monday.

Richards' has a long criminal history going back to the 80s.

According to court records, he was sentenced to 10 years in 2007 for first-degree attempted murder, aggravated assault and resisting arrest for crimes that took place in the 90s.


Records show he was released in 2018 but then was jailed again in 2019 for "transporting illegal aliens for profit" after being stopped by Border Patrol in Nogales.

In Federal court records, his attorney is quoted saying Richards' developed "severe physical problems" while in custody and this limited his ability to move, putting him in a wheelchair.


Richards' could be seen in the body cam footage from the shooting, shared by TPD Chief Chris Magnus, moving around in a motorized wheelchair. 

He was gunned down by Officer Remington as he was trying to enter a Lowe's on Valencia. Responding officers can be heard in the video saying Richards' was carrying a knife.

Chief Magnus said during a news conference Tuesday that Officer Remington has been terminated and the Pima County Attorney is investigating.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Should have gone with the PIT.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

I don’t care what he looks like, or what his criminal record is, there’s ZERO justification for shooting a wheelchair-bound person in the back who isn’t armed with a gun, or other weapon who can hurt someone at a distance.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Has this gone National? Ahhhh.........Ok the dude isn't black.
But seriously WTF was that officer thinking!?!?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Well…he COULD have thrown the knife. 21 Foot Rule ya know…


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

A 2x4 tossed on the ground would've stopped him.... Hell they were at a Lowe's!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Thier lucky the lady in the gardening dept didn't catch a round.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Tucson, AZ – The Tucson police officer who fatally shot a convicted felon after the suspect pulled a knife on him while trying to enter a Lowe’s store in a motorized scooter has been fired.
Tucson Police Department (TPD) Officer Ryan Remington, a five-year law enforcement veteran, was officially fired effective Wednesday, the agency confirmed to KOLD. He has 10 days to appeal the decision. “Because of legally required due process, no additional information may be provided until the appeal process and any subsequent proceedings have been completed,” the TPD added.
The Pima County Attorney’s Office is reviewing the investigation to determine whether or not the now-former officer will face criminal charges in connection with the Nov. 29 death of 61-year-old Richard Richards, KOLD reported. The incident began at a Walmart store at approximately 6 p.m., when an employee notified Officer Remington that a suspect on a motorized scooter was stealing a toolbox from the business, KOLD reported. Officer Remington, who was working an off-duty job as a security officer for Walmart, followed after the suspect and asked to see his receipt, Tucson Police Chief Chris Magnus told reporters shortly after the shooting. That’s when the suspect, later identified as Richards, pulled out a knife, KOLD reported. “Here’s your receipt,” he retorted as he wheeled out the door, apparently referring to the weapon. The store employee later told investigators Richards warned them, “If you want me to put down the knife, you’re going to have to shoot me,” KOLD reported. Walmart security cameras showed Officer Remington as he followed Richards across the parking lot, calmly radioing for additional units. “I have a male suspect that just shoplifted in front of me,” Officer Remington told dispatch. “He pulled a knife on me.” Tucson Police Officer Stephanie Taylor arrived at the scene just as the armed suspect began heading into the garden center of a Lowe’s store located near the Walmart. “You need to stop,” Officer Remington told Richards as Officer Taylor ran up to them, bodycam footage showed. “Do not go into the store, sir!” “He’s got his knife in his other hand,” Officer Remington warned Officer Taylor in the video. Officer Taylor also ordered Richards to stop as she drew her weapon, the footage showed. The suspect ignored them and was about to cross the threshold of the building when Officer Remington opened fire, striking him multiple times. Richards slumped forward on his scooter before falling onto the ground, where Officer Remington placed him in handcuffs. The shooting was also captured by Lowe’s security camera. Officer Remington radioed for medical assistance as soon as Richards was handcuffed, the footage showed. The suspect died from his wounds at the scene, KOLD reported. Chief Magnus announced during a press conference in the wake of the incident that he was “deeply disturbed and troubled” by the officer-involved shooting, which he classified as an excessive use of force. The chief said he immediately moved to terminate Officer Remington’s employment, KVOA reported. “His use of deadly force in this incident is a clear violation of department policy and directly contradicts multiple aspects of our use of force and training,” Chief Magnus declared at the time, according to KOLD. Tucson Mayor Regina Romero also blasted the officer, calling his actions “unconscionable and indefensible,” KOLD reported. “It is moments like this that test our resolve to ensure justice and accountability,” Romero said. “We owe this to all Tucsonans. I ask our community to remain calm and be patient as investigations ensue.” Officer Remington’s attorney, Mike Storie, said the surveillance and bodycam footage the police department released of the officer-involved shooting don’t tell the whole story, CBS News reported. “These were cut and pasted videos that show about 20 percent of what actually happened last night,” Storie told the news outlet shortly after the fatal shooting. He noted that Officer Remington was too close to Richards to safely deploy his Taser under the circumstances. “Officer Remington said he perceived a threat to the female employee you see in the video,” Storie told KVOA in a statement. “He said he had no non-lethal options.” Storie later told the Arizona Daily Star that some of Richards’ comments indicated he wanted to create a suicide-by-cop situation. The suspect made comments such as “this is not going to end well, you people have taken everything from me in my life. The only way you are going to get this knife out of my hand is to shoot me,” Storie recounted. The attorney sharply criticized Romero for allegedly jumping to conclusions about the officer-involved shooting. “We are currently living in a climate where we have a very irresponsible mayor who comes out less than 24 hours after the incident and makes statements that are inflammatory,” Storie told the Arizona Daily Star. Richards’ criminal history in Arizona dates back to at least 1981, according to Arizona Department of Corrections records. He was sentenced to five years for burglary in that matter, as well as another two years for a separate burglary offense. Richards committed an armed robbery in 1986 and was sentenced to 15 years. He racked up another 10-year sentence in 2007 due to charges of attempting to commit first-degree murder, resisting arrest, and two counts of aggravated assault. That case involved the attempted murder of a peace officer, the Arizona Daily Star reported. Richards was found guilty of 42 disciplinary infractions between 1983 and 2016, according to Arizona Department of Corrections records. He was released from prison in January of 2018. Richards was sentenced on a federal charge of transporting illegal aliens for profit in early 2020, KOLD reported.


----------

